# Is my pup a bully????



## 1995brian (May 20, 2016)

He's 4 months old


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Why do you ask, does he pick on other dogs? LOL. Welcome to the forum 1995brian. He is a good looking pup but it is impossible to tell for sure by looks. Do you have ped papers on him?

Joe


----------



## 1995brian (May 20, 2016)

I dont but i have a pic of his parents.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You can't tell what breed a dog is by appearance alone. If you don't know the history then you have no idea what breed it is. He is a mutt, could be a pure bred could be a mix of multiple breeds you just don't know. I do know he sure is cute with his side sit he has going on


----------

